# cds you would keep on lisening over and over and never get tired the 10\10



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay this is a good subject, here the deal , when i first heard* Jacquet of Mantua *on Brabant ensemble i was like woaw this is awesome, i would lisen to it whit headphone and trought high volume you can here ''colombes'' you know these white bird in the church were it were recorded or something , this is hudge , i mean the music has sutch an angelical nature it drive columbus trought the church, this is how good this is, missa surge petre on hyperion label.

This has become one of my holy graal, the execution of the works is just stunning and perfect,Missa and motets everything is great, i gave this a 10 out of 10 on a review, i'm not some pine head thatt rate everything he own 10 out of 10 if i says so you should beleive me quite strongly and buy this album, has soon has possible, you know in your heart and soul you need it.

What about other outstanding released well this cd on CPO of *Heinrich Finck* truelly geneous and peerless too, a very smart and pretty polyphony conducted here by brilliant cnductor Meinhof Bruser,
Heinrich Finck might be a stranger to your knowledge and a nobody but whit this cd this will blow you away, do you trust me.

Than the last one ain't no secret new york polyphony full plate on BIS, great cd featuring the cream of polyphonists of franco-flemish era , we have Antoine Brumel behold, we have Thomas Crecquillon and his lamentations, we have a song attribuated to Josquin , a song re -interpreted by american composer Jackson Hill(well i presume by the name) very impressing, than we have Jacob Clement non papa non other, what and incredible program this is, i have to admit if i ever seen new york polyphony i would drool all over like a pavlov dog to the sound of these four strong men of the art of vocal music.

Those are the cd i usualy found myself lisening the uttermost, out of a hudge stack of cds racks all overs, hey

Name what are your music that had grown on you to a point where you have to lisen to them over and over and over you get it, you rate them 10\10 there just that perfect?

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think it is possible for me. I do listen incessantly to many works that I get really excited about then have to put them aside for awhile and come back to them another time. Worse for me is I can't be satisfied just listening over and over but have to buy various performances of same work and listen over and over switching off performances all the time.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

There are very few 10/10 discs in my collection. One that I would consider would be Haydn's "London" Symphonies, with Sir Colin Davis conducting the Concertgebouw. I really never tire of returning to this set, particularly when I'm painting or drawing.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I might personally rate something 10/10 e.g Brahms No.4 Kleiber. But I will listen to it maybe twice per year or I would get tired of it. I am also happy to listen to other versions instead for the enjoyment of comparison 
I think with those special performances I don't want to lose the magic that too frequent exposure might bring
But that's just me


----------

